# burping up food, not acid?



## 20637

Hello everyone-- I have been on Prilosec, then Protonix for about a total of two months now, and although the reflux of acid seems to be much better, I now am burping after eating, and it's almost like the food just comes right back up, or maybe that it never goes down to where it should. Also, I have developed sharp pain in the middle of my back, sort of between my shoulder blades, that comes and goes. Anyone else have this and is this GERD or something else??


----------



## overitnow

I used to get bits and pieces from time to time, often without the acid burn.Mark


----------



## madge

Happens to me sometimes...the burping and sometimes the sharp aching too. More often I get acidy phlegm in my throat, especially if I've eaten anything salty. (Have no idea why.)I've been on Prilosec for almost 4 months. Am better, though. No much of the pressure thing on my chest anymore. And no more lump-in-the-throat sensation.


----------



## 20637

Madge, did you have a lot of chest pressure and how long before the Prilosec really started helping it? Thanks!


----------



## madge

I had a LOT of chest pressure (and some pain too), and felt the need to belch a lot. Also had the feeling of many lumps in my throat. After I was on Prilosec for a few weeks, the throat lumps sensation was gone. But I had nausea or queasiness a lot. I think it was a good two months before I was rid of the chest pressure, although I could bring it on again by eating certain foods, like canned tuna, fried foods, coffee, soda, etc. If I'm somewhat careful, though, I don't have pressure or pain anymore. I do get an acidy phlegm in my throat sometimes, but I think that's common, even if one is on something like Prilosec. The nausea doesn't seem as bad as it did now either. I've been on Prilosec for about 4 months. Now if I could just get rid of the constipation (and hemorrhoids from it) caused by the Prilosec!I hope sometime soon to try ranitidine (generic Zantac) instead, but am not going to try that yet.


----------



## 20637

Madge, sorry to hear about your bowel difficulties with the Prilosec-- I hope you get relief soon. And good luck with the generic Zantac. I have found that Zantac helps me a lot now along with the Protonix, but it seemed that neither worked today! I have had reflux all day, but the chest pressure has eased up some. Would you mind describing your chest pressure for me? Mine is in the center, around my breastbone. Did you say you had chest pains? I had a bad pain at the top of my left breast yesterday that really scared me, but as soon as I burped, it went away. Through process of eliminating and some thought, I have determined that cheese is not good for me







and I love all kinds of cheese! I did try low fat cottage cheese though and it works for me, thankfully! Hopefully I can tolerate again low-fat yogurt soon. I have sworn off caffeine, chocolate, and anything spicy and tomatoey-- and Mexican and Italian cuisine have always been my favorites! The good thing is I've lost about 20 lbs, but oh to feel good again! Thanks for your help!


----------



## madge

I sometimes have reflux problems too, despite medication for it. And I've had slight chest pressure yesterday and today, right around the breastbone. Not sure whether it's from reflux or something else, though, because my back aches too, and I have a loose cough at times. (I think reflux coughs are dry?)Anyway, to answer your questions, yes I had chest pressure (and a heavy feeling) in and alongside the center of my chest. But I sometimes get aching above my left (and sometimes my right) breast. It seems that passing gas or belching seems to ease it, just as you describe. I can eat low fat 1% cottage cheese and eat up to 3/4 cup of it a day, usually in salads or on a baked potato. I can handle a very small sprinkling of reduced fat grated cheddar, but not much more than that. Also find I can eat a chocolate chip cookie or have one small piece of dark chocolate now and then, but not every day. No coffee except an occasional cup of Puroast (low acid) coffee. (You can find that online.) No tea except chamomile, fennel, and sometimes raspberry herbal. Anything spicy, fatty, tomatoey,or fried I've pretty much given up. Soda too. I can have a little white grape juice or pomegranate juice if I dilute it a little with water. Sometimes I heat the juice/water combo in the microwave, when I want something hot. Makes me think I'm having a treat. Pretty pathetic, right? But at least I can have a few occasional treats now, and that's something.I hope you're not worrying too much about the chest aching (right and left chest). It may well just be reflux. As long as you've had the doctor check your heart, I wouldn't think too much about it. I thought it might be my mitral valve, but it's not. In my case, I'm beginning to thing it's a combination of gettin' old and reflux.


----------



## 20637

Thanks Madge, you are a sweetheart for reassuring me about the chest pain. I have been worrying a lot, but I think my anxiety has just clouded my good reasoning and I'm getting better at just focusing on the symptoms being acid reflux. I guess if I didn't have the worrisome palpitations, which are what sent me to the cardiologist for the heart tests in the first place, I wouldn't be such a worry-wart, but I have been reassured they are benign (and a menopause symptom-- whoopee--I AM getting old!) The chest pressure and pains you describe sound just exactly like mine and in the same locations. And you know, I've been two whole days without milk or cheese, except for a half-cup of 1% low-fat cottage yesterday, and I have not had the chest pressure or pain! The things like my daily iced tea and diet cokes and chocolate that I thought I would die without, I just don't miss them at all! Actually the warm white grape juice and water sound divine right now! Thanks so much for all your help!


----------



## madge

bluewillow, I'm postmenopausal, and had lots of trouble with palps during menopause. Mainly just a very hard heartbeat at times, but sometimes also skipped beats. I remember wearing a monitor for a month, because of the mitral valve thing I have. But everything was okay. I still do get the sensation of a strong, heavy heartbeat, or occasional skipped beats. Actually, my mom had palps for many years. She lived to be 90.By the way, anxiety was a huge problem for me, and still is at times. I know what you're battling.


----------



## 20637

Thank you so much for your comforting response. I needed to hear all that this morning, since I woke up at 3 a.m. with a pounding heart and chest pressure-- a scary combination that equals major anxiety for me! But I ate a salad last night for supper and suspected it wouldn't agree with me because I was out of low-fat dressing and used a "bit" of regular, and I paid dearly. So between my GERD symptoms and the palps/pounding heart, I'm in a total brain fog today! It is very comforting to hear that others have suffered this and made it through fine. Thank you again, you are a dear!


----------



## madge

bluewillow...Just after I said that I don't get chest pressure in the center of my chest as much anymore, I'm getting it again. And I really didn't eat anything awful. It might be the 2 Chips Ahoy chocolate chip cookies I had after supper. Anyway, all of a sudden the heavy chest pressure was back mid to upper chest (center) and the feeling that I had to belch but couldn't. Oh, well...that'll teach me to say things are better!Am afraid to try the ranitidine (generic Zantac), but maybe I should. I have the prescription filled and at least I could take it twice a day even though it's not as strong as Prilosec. Prilosec twice a day just causes too many colon-related problems. So did Protonix. Now I'm the one who's having the discomfort. And I haven't really eaten anything BAD, like pizza or fries! Sigh...







)


----------



## 13885

Hello Bluewillow and Madge!Hate to barge in but I just read your notes to each other and have to pop in and say ditto to almost everything you both have said. My symptons are very similar. I'm sorry you both feel miserable but I have to say it is very comforting to know that I'm not alone in my misery!







I'm 56, in perimenopause and suffer from GERD and IBS. I take 2 nexium a day before breakfast and dinner and prescription Pepcid at bedtime. I also have asthma which my GP says is being annoyed by my GERD. Do either of you have asthma? I also have a leaky mitral valve with regurgitation - just discovered in August 04.Prior to my upper endoscopy in Feb 05 (which showed erosive esophagitis) and being put on Protonix and then Nexium, I had the worst chest pains! used to get so scared that I thought I was having a heart attack. Most of the time they would hit right after falling asleep and I'd wake up with severe pain in the V area between my breasts and under and around my left breast. I'd have to sit up and have my husband "pat" me on the back like you burp a baby to try to get the gas and/or the pain out. I actually went to the ER once for it and they kept me in for 24 hours observation. Since I've been on the PPI's and lost 50 pounds (originally lost about 20 pounds without even trying - just couldn't eat I felt so awful) and changed my eating habits (no more chocolate, diet coke or any carbonated drinks, fried foods, coffee), I don't get too many of those GERD attacks but I still suffer from pressure and pain in my upperleft quadrant around my left breast and lots of burping. I'm fortunate that I've never had the nausea although sometimes I feel like my food and even the Nexium pill is stuck in my throat. It is definitely not fair that we have to suffer even when we don't eat anything "bad". it is so hard to know what to eat because sometimes I'll eat something and have no problems and then next time I try it I'm in agony. I just changed GI doctors and am hoping that she can help more than my former GI.Thanks for sharing and listening! Perhaps we can talk again


----------



## madge

Hi, Sue...Thanks for posting. The prescription ranitidine (generic Zantac) I'd like to try either with or eventually in place of Prilosec is pretty similar to Pepcid. Does the prescription Pepcid work okay for you? What dosage of Pepcid do you take?I don't know how I'd get by without bluewillow, cvoor, cindybell, and others who post here. It really helps me when I'm feeling discouraged, and maybe we can learn from each other too.


----------



## 20637

Hi again Madge and welcome to you, Sue!! Please join us anytime. Madge, I don't know what I'd do with you and the others either!!







Hope your chest pressure goes away soon and hang in there! Are you feeling better today?Isn't it a bummer when we think we're doing well and we do (or don't do) something to trigger our discomfort?! Madge, those Chips Ahoy cookies sound mighty good though! I sometimes miss my chocolate, caffeine, spicy tomatoey Mexican and Italian food so much! The other day, one of my co-workers had leftover pizza for his lunch and I was almost tempted to just steal it out of his hands! I have been having a lot of pain in my mid-to-left back and it is most annoying. And Sue I agree with you, the chest pains are so scary and it isn't fair what we have to go through!Today and tomorrow, I am fasting for my colonoscopy plus endoscopy on Monday, and I'm getting grouchier by the minute! Jello and broth just aren't that sustaining! Plus, I have been drinking regular 7-Up and Gatorade (I have always used sugar-free drinks) and the sugar isn't setting too well on my stomach. Well that's my whine for today







I did have a good night's sleep last night, free of palpitations, thank goodness! I went to my gynecologist yesterday and she prescribed Premarin-- I hope it agrees with my crazy system!


----------



## madge

bluewillow, you can have 7-UP? That would give me reflux bigtime! So do most fruit juices unless I really water them down. I've had four colonoscopies, and am getting good at just chugging the Nulytely down, sitting in the bathroom, and reading a book. I do swish some 7-Up around in my mouth after each glass of the stuff, though, and then spit the 7-Up out. That takes away the taste and I don't feel nauseous. No chest pressure or aching today, and not as much acid in my throat. Have no idea why. Sometimes it seems the acidy phlegm starts a little while after I take Prilosec in the morning. Or maybe it's just that I'm drinking water. Not sure what causes it. I hope your back aching gets better. I get it too sometimes. I seem to have some acid reflux related thing or other almost every other day or so, sometimes mild, but there. Shouldn't it be less often than that? How often do you have reflux symptoms? I know you're on meds too.


----------



## 13885

Hi Madge! and BlueWillow! Madge - Are you feeling any better tonite? In answer to your question, I take 40 mg Nexium 30 minutes before breakfast and supper and 40 mg prescription Pepcid at bedtime. Since Feb 05 I've also done Protonix by itself, Protonix with Pepcid and 2 Prilosec and Pepcid. I can't really say anything is better than the rest because if it was I wouldn't be so worried about every little thing that I put in my mouth. I often wonder if it is the meds or my caution that has almost eliminated the really really bad chest pains. But I still have all the other symptoms so who knows if they are working?Bluewillow - I wish you luck with your tests on Monday. Actually the hardest part is the fast and then drinking the prep. Hopefully all will "go" well for you - pardon the pun!







I just had my second colonoscopy on December 12. Wasn't expecting that at all. I went to a new GI doc about my GERD on nov 28 and she did a full exam including a rectal exam with stool sample and found blood so the c'scope was ordered. I had my c'scope and upper endoscopy together in Feb 05 and then had a follow-up endoscopy in april 05 because my former GI doc found erosive esophagitis. He put me on Protonix for 60 days and wanted to see if it was healed. It was he said and when I asked if I would need a follow-up to make sure it didn't come back he said that wouldn't be necesary because I would need to be on lifetime PPI therapy. Well, this past October I saw a pulmonologist for my asthma and he said that he thought my GERD was aggravating my asthma and he wondered if my GI doc ever mentioned a Nissen. He then gave me a referral to see a surgeon to see if I was a candidate . Well the surgeon sent me for an upper GI because I hadn't had one in 3 years and he needed to see if my hiatal hernia had grown. He said he would talk with my GI Doc afterwards and then call me. Well the test showed "severe reflux and mild esophgitis". Guess what my former GI doc said? The surgeon told me that he saw the GI at the hospital and when he asked his opinion he said that he didn't have the details and didn't have an opinion. I was absolutely flabbergasted by that. i can understand that he didn't know the details of my case off the top of his head but why didn't he say "let me check her chart and get back to you". And why didn't the surgeon demand that anyway? Because of that incident (and a few other issues I have had with the GI's office staff being incompetent), I requested a referral from my PCP to see another GI doctor, thus the first visit on Nov 28 and the c'scope and a gastric emptying scan 2 weeks ago and an MRI next week. Sorry but I seem to have rattled on and on but that's the way my life is right now - just one medical issue after another. Take Care!


----------



## 20637

Hi Madge-- Glad you're feeling better. It would be nice to know the "secret" to good days, wouldn't it? Glad to know I'm not alone in the back pain too. Actually I'm only drinking the 7-up for the colonoscopy prep, and yes it is giving me reflux bad! Everything liquid that has gone down today has come back up to a certain extent. I have to pour the 7-up into crushed ice and let it sit until most of the fizz has gone out of it. All this after I have sworn off carbonated drinks. I had some watered down apple juice a while ago, but the sugars are really making me nauseated. I just figured the diet versions wouldn't give me much energy with no calories! I am doing the Fleet Phospho Soda thing mixed with ginger ale and don't actually take that until tomorrow evening at 5:00-- I can just hardly wait! Thankfully we have a half-bath really close to our computer room, and I've told my hubby he'd better not get in my way tomorrow when I have to "go"! If only I had a bed in here too! I get the reflux symptoms about like yours, every other day, but I've noticed they are worse when I am stressed out-- do you notice that? You would think the meds would control the frequency of the reflux, but it's like it is always present in some form. I am still on Protonix 40 mg with a Zantac when the heartburn gets bad. I have noticed that if I don't take the Protonix immediately when I get up, my symptoms are worse. Sue, thanks for the good luck wishes and for the much needed laugh!! It is always easier when we find humor in our problems, right? Sorry you've had such difficulty with doctors! I don't blame you for finding a new GI. I hope things go better for you. You asked about asthma-- I don't have it but my mom does and I know it can be so difficult to deal with! And sorry your GERD is aggravating it. I do have a cough, most of the time a dry one but sometimes I have congestion coming up, plus a little hard breathing, and asthma is always in the back of my mind because my mom didn't actually get it until she was around 50 or 60, and she's 79 now, but deals with it very well. I visited my darling parents today and honestly I am the one who sat around and did all the whining about my aches and pains and health troubles, and they were the ones reassuring ME that I was going to be ok!! Wish I wasn't such a big chicken!


----------



## madge

Sue, You've really had a lot of different meds, haven't you? Like you, I don't often get the really bad problems as often, but the minor reflux symptoms are often there in one form or another. I do think you were wise to change GI doctors. I also know what anxiety is like. Stress isn't a good thing.Bluewillow, I know you'll be glad when you're done with the clear liquid diet thing. That's the worse part, I think. I, too, feel queasy if I eat to many sweet (or salty) things. I also tend to get a gurgly stomach and more belching when I drink a lot of water. I know we're told to drink enough water, and I try, but sometimes it seems to bother my stomach. And cold water is definitely worse than room temperature. I wonder whether pouring the 7-Up over ice is aggravating the situation. Maybe not, since everyone is different. I have trouble even drinking ice water at a restaurant, so maybe it's just something with me.I'm sure everything will turn out all right for you in the end. (Another pun...sorry.)Sue and Bluewillow, sending you both hugs and smiles.


----------

